# Counting Geese in Overton



## Vegaswaterfowler

Is there anyone interested in meeting next Saturday the 16th out at the managment area and do a goose count of the entire Mopa Valley? 

I spoke with Craig Mortormore and he'd asked if we could get a group of volunteers together and do a thurough count of the entire valley including the Overton portion of the lake.

Anyone interested ?... Brian


----------



## BIG BANG

Depends on whether the wife works or has plans??


----------



## cackler69

Vegaswaterfowler said:


> Is there anyone interested in meeting next Saturday the 16th out at the managment area and do a goose count of the entire Mopa Valley?
> 
> I spoke with Craig Mortormore and he'd asked if we could get a group of volunteers together and do a thurough count of the entire valley including the Overton portion of the lake.
> 
> Anyone interested ?... Brian



If I don't have to move that weekend, I'm in...........


----------



## cackler69

What time did you plan on starting??


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

cackler69 said:


> What time did you plan on starting??




I'd think we'd want to meet pretty early say 6-6:30 all get together and break up into groups and cover certain areas of the valley.


----------



## DomC

I pretty sure I can make it out there. So count me in.

-Dom


----------



## GBast

I'm in.


----------



## BIG BANG

GBast said:


> I'm in.



Maybe You can pick me up? I will call You! Mike!


----------



## GBast

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Hvyshot2

Unfortunately I'll be in prison next weekend. My wife and I are going to see Alcatraz and spend the weekend eating seafood and drinking beer.


----------



## BIG BANG

Hvyshot2 said:


> Unfortunately I'll be in prison next weekend. My wife and I are going to see Alcatraz and spend the weekend eating seafood and drinking beer.



What about the weekend after? I think we have to move #8! What about then?


----------



## goosepredator

Hvyshot2 said:


> Unfortunately I'll be in prison next weekend. My wife and I are going to see Alcatraz and spend the weekend eating seafood and drinking beer.




Nice one, I was like what prison! but than I read closer...funny one! Have a good time and hope it's nice out there for you both. Brans.


----------



## goosepredator

BIG BANG said:


> I think we have to move #8! ?



Like I have been saying if you guys have something lined up let "us" know ahead of time so we aint scrambling at the last minute trying to help out.

Personally Overton is like an hour away, so If someone does get something lined up, try to condense all projects/objectives together so we ain't making 15 trips to overton instead of just making One. Like if we need to remove any blinds, add any. or ? ,,,,try and make it all one day/date. Not like moving #8 today and move #14 tomorrow. Just my hundred sense.take it or leave it...


----------



## BIG BANG

Looks like there will be a work project SATURDAY MAY 16!! 6 AM!


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

goosepredator said:


> Like I have been saying if you guys have something lined up let "us" know ahead of time so we aint scrambling at the last minute trying to help out.
> 
> Personally Overton is like an hour away, so If someone does get something lined up, try to condense all projects/objectives together so we ain't making 15 trips to overton instead of just making One. Like if we need to remove any blinds, add any. or ? ,,,,try and make it all one day/date. Not like moving #8 today and move #14 tomorrow. Just my hundred sense.take it or leave it...



Brandon,
If Overton is to far away for you stay at home....I'm trying to figure you out and I'm having a hard time with this one. 

If you'd like to come out and have a good time doing something positive for the Managment area I guess we'll see you between 6-6:30 in front of Kieth's House... O.K...


----------



## BIG BANG

goosepredator said:


> Like I have been saying if you guys have something lined up let "us" know ahead of time so we aint scrambling at the last minute trying to help out.
> 
> Personally Overton is like an hour away, so If someone does get something lined up, try to condense all projects/objectives together so we ain't making 15 trips to overton instead of just making One. Like if we need to remove any blinds, add any. or ? ,,,,try and make it all one day/date. Not like moving #8 today and move #14 tomorrow. Just my hundred sense.take it or leave it...



Yeah this time I have to agree with Brian! If You just made ONE trip out there to do someting other than hunt it would be a surprise!!! I realize a lot of Guys think that because they buy a license that NDOW owes them a great place to hunt! Well guess what it AINT going to happen unless We make it happen! Its fine to sit on here and biiacth and moan but when things get done and they dont get done to your liking , well I just hope U R satisfied! Some guys are too young to remember when Overton was a great place to hunt, well A LOT of that was because of Guys like Steve W. and Bobby R. getting off their dead ***** and making NDOW take notice! If you are worried about the expence of going out there 15 times , there are plenty of oppurtunities to catch a ride with someone going out there!


----------



## goosepredator

BIG BANG said:


> If you are worried about the expence of going out there 15 times , there are plenty of oppurtunities to catch a ride with someone going out there!




Happy mother's day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to all the mother's out there.


Thanks for the heads up, About the 15 trips. I work and have other things in my schedule/days so I have to work with that to make it, that is the only problem I have with alot of trips.

What exactly is being done on the above date? thanks any input is nice..


----------



## TOWgunner

I'll be in the Southern NV health district parking lot with a decontamination trailer static display from 0730-1600 *EMS week kick off* Public is welcome. Ambulance display/fire trucks/rescue equipment and then me with my decon trailer from th ER


----------



## BIG BANG

TOWgunner said:


> I'll be in the Southern NV health district parking lot with a decontamination trailer static display from 0730-1600 *EMS week kick off* Public is welcome. Ambulance display/fire trucks/rescue equipment and then me with my decon trailer from th ER



Sounds like fun???


----------



## kjrice

Vegaswaterfowler said:


> Is there anyone interested in meeting next Saturday the 16th out at the managment area and do a goose count of the entire Mopa Valley?
> 
> I spoke with Craig Mortormore and he'd asked if we could get a group of volunteers together and do a thurough count of the entire valley including the Overton portion of the lake.
> 
> Anyone interested ?... Brian



Honestly it sounds like you are getting taken for a ride.


----------



## goosepredator

kjrice said:


> Honestly it sounds like you are getting taken for a ride.




Well, Craig claims that there is only 22 or so geese in the whole overton valley, so in order to prove to him that there are more geese in the valley, a survey of how many are up there should help "us" out. But I don't know if it will exactly help "us" out, due to the fact that Craig was complaining about the geese not pairing up with "wild ones" and that they are just staying in the valley becoming a "nuisance.",, Also it goes back to the theory of (a reliable source), because evdently the "person" who took the first survey "miss counted", ARE we a reliable source that should be documenting how many geese overton is carrying?


----------



## kjrice

goosepredator said:


> Well, Craig claims that there is only 22 or so geese in the whole overton valley, so in order to prove to him that there are more geese in the valley, a survey of how many are up there should help "us" out. But I don't know if it will exactly help "us" out, due to the fact that Craig was complaining about the geese not pairing up with "wild ones" and that they are just staying in the valley becoming a "nuisance.",, Also it goes back to the theory of (a reliable source), because evdently the "person" who took the first survey "miss counted", ARE we a reliable source that should be documenting how many geese overton is carrying?



And you hit the nail on the head. That is like asking a wolf to take a sheep inventory. This whole thing reeks of a dog and pony show that Craig is orchestrating. You watch - everyone will jump through hoops and he will pull the plug.


----------



## JDK

kjrice said:


> And you hit the nail on the head. That is like asking a wolf to take a sheep inventory. This whole thing reeks of a dog and pony show that Craig is orchestrating. You watch - everyone will jump through hoops and he will pull the plug.[/QUOTE=
> 
> Dang GP now that is a great post with some sense to it and anyone would be Naieve not to believe Mr.Mortimere will say see I told you now no geese will be brought down to owma.


----------



## BIG BANG

jkwaterfowlone said:


> kjrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you hit the nail on the head. That is like asking a wolf to take a sheep inventory. This whole thing reeks of a dog and pony show that Craig is orchestrating. You watch - everyone will jump through hoops and he will pull the plug.[/QUOTE=
> 
> Dang GP now that is a great post with some sense to it and anyone would be Naieve not to believe Mr.Mortimere will say see I told you now no geese will be brought down to owma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is He is willing to listen-there are just not enough people talking!! So many Overton hunters have A LOT of time to get out there and hunt (and complain)even weekdays but cant make one meeting a year! Its not sad, its PATHETHIC!
Click to expand...


----------



## kjrice

BIG BANG said:


> jkwaterfowlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is He is willing to listen-there are just not enough people talking!! So many Overton hunters have A LOT of time to get out there and hunt (and complain)even weekdays but cant make one meeting a year! Its not sad, its PATHETHIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that says there are only 22 geese in the Moapa Valley is a moron.
> 
> This comes from the same person that can't quantify the past goose harvest due to tags not being reported, yet he can say there are 22 geese...enjoy the carrot on a 10' pole Mike.
Click to expand...


----------



## baker aka goosenut

I wouldnt have a hard time beleiving there are more then 22 geese in that valley right now. I think those birds move to other area's to nest. And if those birds are there they should have hatched out some broods already so take some pics. peers is probally holding most of them seeing he has the only habitat condusive to good brood survival.


----------



## kjrice

baker aka goosenut said:


> I wouldnt have a hard time beleiving there are more then 22 geese in that valley right now. I think those birds move to other area's to nest. And if those birds are there they should have hatched out some broods already so take some pics. peers is probally holding most of them seeing he has the only habitat condusive to good brood survival.



You missed the point.


----------



## BIG BANG

kjrice said:


> BIG BANG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that says there are only 22 geese in the Moapa Valley is a @#$%^&* moron.
> 
> This comes from the same person that can't quantify the past goose harvest due to tags not being reported, yet he can say there are 22 geese...enjoy the carrot on a 10' pole Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I say its easy to sit on here and point out all the wrong wtih NDOW, Overton, Keith, and the situation in general! Its the dessert and the hunting will never be like other places but anyone who says we havnt made a difference by getting Elmer , Dave and yes Craig involved just has a closed mind!
Click to expand...


----------



## kjrice

BIG BANG said:


> kjrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I say its easy to sit on here and point out all the wrong wtih NDOW, Overton, Keith, and the situation in general! Its the dessert and the hunting will never be like other places but anyone who says we havnt made a difference by getting Elmer , Dave and yes Craig involved just has a closed mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about Craig; you brought in the others. Where did I say there hasn't been a difference? Get off your pulpit now that your are back in the "save OWMA" game.  He is jerking you without a kiss.
> 
> BTW - I prefer to work on other impacting projects like improving habitat for sheep, with my limited time. Hopefully that measures up in your book.
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG BANG

kjrice said:


> BIG BANG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about Craig; you brought in the others. Where did I say there hasn't been a difference? Get off your pulpit now that your are back in the "save OWMA" game.  He is jerking you without a kiss.
> 
> BTW - I prefer to work on other impacting projects like improving habitat for sheep, with my limited time. Hopefully that measures up in your book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I just think we can make a difference! I would rather spend time on the phone or at meetings TRYING to do productive work in hopes that we have a better place to hunt!
> If You are into The Sheep-well thats your choice! You really dont have to measure up , everyone has their own agenda -it dosnt make yours right and mine wrong or vice versa! I respect the fact that You DO SOMETING to put back into the sport You love, just would like to see more people as dedicated!
Click to expand...


----------



## JDK

At the end of the day I do hope they transplant the nuisance golf course geese to owma so we can shoot them and collect the bands. But if they do not all your hard work lobbying for nothing. but you cant win if you dont try. I just feel Craig M. is leading you all down the path with no end in site.


----------



## cackler69

BIG BANG said:


> jkwaterfowlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is He is willing to listen-there are just not enough people talking!! So many Overton hunters have A LOT of time to get out there and hunt (and complain)even weekdays but cant make one meeting a year! Its not sad, its PATHETHIC!
> 
> 
> 
> That's it they should have the meetings at 3am then we all could make it.. That's right they would'nt want to make the meetings convenient to all just for a few so they can say THEY do all the work
Click to expand...


----------



## JDK

cackler69 said:


> BIG BANG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it they should have the meetings at 3am then we all could make it.. That's right they would'nt want to make the meetings convenient to all just for a few so they can say THEY do all the work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record cackler I did not post that. Big Bang Did.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

Sorry guys it seems to me no one's really that interested in counting on saturday,because everyone's more interested in bitching ... Hell maybe I'll give Craig a call and let him know we don't have the interest I thought we had in the south....


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

By the way, you guys should get your facts straight before you contine bashing what was going to happen..... you should start with the number of geese seen.... Just rember your source....


----------



## BIG BANG

Vegaswaterfowler said:


> By the way, you guys should get your facts straight before you contine bashing what was going to happen..... you should start with the number of geese seen.... Just rember your source....



Heck it seems like Guys that arnt even involved know more about this program than those that are involved! I wish someone would give us the facts!


----------



## goosepredator

Vegaswaterfowler said:


> ..... you should start with the number of geese seen.... Just rember your source....



Brian, you seem awefully knowledable on this subject, how about you reinform us on the number of geese seen? remeber you can be our source

It's funny, How the same guys that are backing craig up, are the same guys that complain that nobody wants to help overton out. But yet I see a post on this forum that clearly states people wanting to help. Not just count geese, but to get down and dirty willing to get our hands dirty but yet not one person has a project that needs attention. So before you try and bash everyone for not helping. Just realize that their is the willing, but no one seems to acknowledge that portion. I guess what I am meaning is there is a bigger picture than what is being portrayed, and I hope that the ones who cant see it don't get burned!


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Why is everything a secret they are only geese. I would be interested in how many geese are counted. But i know for a fact there wont be many counted. I know a few of you guys have alot of knowledge on overton. Was wondering how many broods have you ever seen out there. how come they dont go to mesquite and round up them buggers and bring them to overton also that would add to the numbers. I tip my hat to you guys who try to make good things happen at overton. But without a hunter minded person in charge out there good luck.


----------



## BIG BANG

goosepredator said:


> Brian, you seem awefully knowledable on this subject, how about you reinform us on the number of geese seen? remeber you can be our source
> 
> It's funny, How the same guys that are backing craig up, are the same guys that complain that nobody wants to help overton out. But yet I see a post on this forum that clearly states people wanting to help. Not just count geese, but to get down and dirty willing to get our hands dirty but yet not one person has a project that needs attention. So before you try and bash everyone for not helping. Just realize that their is the willing, but no one seems to acknowledge that portion. I guess what I am meaning is there is a bigger picture than what is being portrayed, and I hope that the ones who cant see it don't get burned!



GP there is a work project on the area THIS Sat. as posted earlier! 6 am should be a good time for everyone! This is going to be a blind moving project (those of you that want 8& 14 moved)and the more that show the easier the job will be!

You guys might be right , we might get shafted by Mortimore uif we put our support in him, But I know we will if we do nothing!


----------



## cackler69

Is that for goose counting also or just moving of the blinds........


----------



## BIG BANG

Its for as much as we can get done in a few hours!!


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

goosepredator said:


> Brian, you seem awefully knowledable on this subject, how about you reinform us on the number of geese seen? remeber you can be our source
> 
> It's funny, How the same guys that are backing craig up, are the same guys that complain that nobody wants to help overton out. But yet I see a post on this forum that clearly states people wanting to help. Not just count geese, but to get down and dirty willing to get our hands dirty but yet not one person has a project that needs attention. So before you try and bash everyone for not helping. Just realize that their is the willing, but no one seems to acknowledge that portion. I guess what I am meaning is there is a bigger picture than what is being portrayed, and I hope that the ones who cant see it don't get burned!



Brandon, 1st I'll start by commending you for attending the last advisory board meeting. 
If you recall the count was documented a follows: 
22 pairs of geese (boy goose & girl goose) = 44.
A group of 19 geese in one of the fields ???= 63. 
5 goslings (baby goose)=68. 
These numbers were obtained from the management area, Alex's sanctuary(limited area) and bowman res.
I personally felt these numbers were inaccurate, so I called Craig and spoke with him about them and offered up a suggestion of getting a new count. This would be conducted by a group of volonteers through the entire Moapa Valley to include the Overton arm portion of the lake. He concured that this would be appreciated, aswell as a good idea. That's what what this thread originally started as.
As for getting geese translocated to Overton this year, Yes it will happen.I just wish some of you wouldn't be so negitive when you don't know all of the truth, or even Know what your talking about to boot....
As for Saturday, I'm still planing on being in front of Kieth's house between 6-6:30 A.M.
Hopefully everyone has A Good Evening, Brian


----------



## Band Man

Well if anyones interested, I played golf out at red rock... There is two broods out there on the 13th hole..one had 7 and one had 6.. 

As far as overton.. Good luck with that one guys  It will be a cold day in vegas oops i mean hell, before I buy another Nevada hunting license...


----------



## BIG BANG

Band Man said:


> Well if anyones interested, I played golf out at red rock... There is two broods out there on the 13th hole..one had 7 and one had 6..
> 
> As far as overton.. Good luck with that one guys  It will be a cold day in vegas oops i mean hell, before I buy another Nevada hunting license...



How many Birdies did You shoot????


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Wow 68 i would say that seems to be a pretty accurate count maybe even more then i thought. Why do you guys get so upset about all this for the ones that help good job you know who you are for the rest well were probally not going to help after all these years. Might be wise to try to get others involved that might really want to help. Like I have said many times there is no sense in bringing birds down other then a few decent shoots on them. they just leave the area and take up residence some place else. Without the right kinda of habitat those birds have no buisness in that valley. But i will say this i comend you guys for the effort. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## kjrice

The best smack down EVER was when the bulrush blinds were closed due to flood damage a couple of years ago. We took 22 Geese in two hunts with 14 bands. After that, it was the same old "wait for December" mode.

Some may call it being pessimistic, but others view it as reality. Yes, there will be geese coming this year; afterward, you will have to lobby CM hard.


----------



## BIG BANG

kjrice said:


> The best smack down EVER was when the bulrush blinds were closed due to flood damage a couple of years ago. We took 22 Geese in two hunts with 14 bands. After that, it was the same old "wait for December" mode.
> 
> Some may call it being pessimistic, but others view it as reality. Yes, there will be geese coming this year; afterward, you will have to lobby CM hard.



Some guys dont mind cuz MAYBE Overton will have a future for the Kids! Hey its the only place some Hard working Guys can go to get in a hunt! It may not be the kind of hunt that most Guys want these days(quick limits)but it is a chance to get out and see some waterfowl! 
I wont bother anyone to try and volunteer(everyone has their own priorities) but dont get in My way if I would like to try!


----------



## kjrice

BIG BANG said:


> Some guys dont mind cuz MAYBE Overton will have a future for the Kids! Hey its the only place some Hard working Guys can go to get in a hunt! It may not be the kind of hunt that most Guys want these days(quick limits)but it is a chance to get out and see some waterfowl!
> I wont bother anyone to try and volunteer(everyone has their own priorities) but dont get in My way if I would like to try!



Send me your address for the B-12 shots.


----------



## cackler69

BIG BANG said:


> Its for as much as we can get done in a few hours!!



(Whatever) Sorry if that was a hard ? I was just curious if the plan was to do both or what...


----------



## goosepredator

Vegaswaterfowler said:


> Brandon, 1st I'll start by commending you for attending the last advisory board meeting.
> If you recall the count was documented a follows:
> 22 pairs of geese (boy goose & girl goose) = 44.
> A group of 19 geese in one of the fields ???= 63.
> 5 goslings (baby goose)=68.
> These numbers were obtained from the management area, Alex's sanctuary(limited area) and bowman res.
> I personally felt these numbers were inaccurate, so I called Craig and spoke with him about them and offered up a suggestion of getting a new count. This would be conducted by a group of volonteers through the entire Moapa Valley to include the Overton arm portion of the lake. He concured that this would be appreciated, aswell as a good idea. That's what what this thread originally started as.
> As for getting geese translocated to Overton this year, Yes it will happen.I just wish some of you wouldn't be so negitive when you don't know all of the truth, or even Know what your talking about to boot....
> As for Saturday, I'm still planing on being in front of Kieth's house between 6-6:30 A.M.
> Hopefully everyone has A Good Evening, Brian




Brian, Thanks for clarifying of geese. I was under the wrong impression, that there was not that many. That's a decent amount of birds in the valley, why would you call him on that? just curious

As far as the meeting this weekend, No way I can make it, But there are always the next fourteen to try and get out there!

Hope you guys have a good turn out, and a cool day, summer is coming so before to long.

Give kieth a kiss for me, Brandon


----------



## Band Man

baker aka goosenut said:


> Wow 68 i would say that seems to be a pretty accurate count maybe even more then i thought. Why do you guys get so upset about all this for the ones that help good job you know who you are for the rest well were probally not going to help after all these years. Might be wise to try to get others involved that might really want to help. Like I have said many times there is no sense in bringing birds down other then a few decent shoots on them. they just leave the area and take up residence some place else. Without the right kinda of habitat those birds have no buisness in that valley. But i will say this i comend you guys for the effort. I hope it all works out for you.



would you say the same about bringing them to pittman and the p valley  we both know those birds stay for the most part,and yet that valley still gets the green weenie every year.....



BIG BANG said:


> How many Birdies did You shoot????



I shot an 81 with 2 birdies... not the kind you like


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

Band Man said:


> would you say the same about bringing them to pittman and the p valley  we both know those birds stay for the most part,and yet that valley still gets the green weenie every year.....
> 
> 
> 
> I shot an 81 with 2 birdies... not the kind you like



I'm glad to hear your an exelent golfer Steve.... As I said previously, if your unsureof your Facts do your research first....They get as many if not more geese than Overton every year last year was the first year Overton recieved more.....


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Yes but the p-valley has habitat that supports good breeding conditions. And a resident goose population in the p-valley was in place before nuisance birds where introduced. I just dont think moapa is a good place to take them except for a small number.


----------



## BIG BANG

I read that word in one of the posts _good word! It certainly describe many that hunt Overton and many that frequent these Nv. Forums! If You Guys dont want to hear a Rant then stop reading now!

I grew up in the midwest, we were POOR, but we did have some public hunting that had a small window of good migration! Everyone, yes EVERYONE that hunted these PUBLIC areas put back in one form or another! Guys were so dedicated they did what they could to make it a better place, and not only by trying to keep birds there but by maintaining blinds, boats, check in areas and hunting areas! Oh yeah even the guys I know that had private land to hunt leased or just permission even spent time helping the farmers out! Why is it such a big deal (to some) to get a little involved? Those with kids that hunt O should do it with them and those withhout kids should have a little more spare time than those with kids! If You think O is a lost cause why bother to even show up there for so many hunt days?? I just dont get it!


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Mike its nice your trying to keep overton decent but when your working with any thing especailly Ndow your in a losing battle. You can move blinds and clean the place up but without birds and ways to hold birds your looking at empty sky's. Yea i know its not about just killing i have hunted in nevada for over 20 years now. Just the quality of the hunts have gone down. So if your gonna make changes they have to be changes that will make things better. When you have to fight someone to get a couple hundred stinking nuisance birds brought down and account for everyone that has been released its crap. How about good Job southern nevada for helping reno get its nuisance goose problem under control. For the guys wanting to do work at overton what are some of the plans in the works to making that place better.


----------



## BIG BANG

Well in case some havnt noticed we did get some crops planted and more are being planted this year! It just takes time I guess! There are HUGE challenges cause of water issues, poor soil, heat, lack of cooperation from NDOW, warmer weather patterns up north, etc. I think we HAVE made a difference altho its not as much as we would like its a start! We have already seen geese migrating back in and even a few sticking around! Lets face it we are not in Goose Mecca, but that dosnt mean we cant work to make what we do have a little better!
Oh by the way there are a few things in the works to try and develop more at KP, I just hope it happens!!


----------



## baker aka goosenut

I dont understand what Mr mortimore is complaining about. Is he saying that to many birds are staying at overton or there arent enough staying there. Not sure why he would even worry about how many geese were in the count. Most of overtons geese now live in mesquite and las vegas golf courses. But i do know for a fact that geese trasde back and forth from vegas to overton.


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

baker aka goosenut said:


> Mike its nice your trying to keep overton decent but when your working with any thing especailly Ndow your in a losing battle. You can move blinds and clean the place up but without birds and ways to hold birds your looking at empty sky's. Yea i know its not about just killing i have hunted in nevada for over 20 years now. Just the quality of the hunts have gone down. So if your gonna make changes they have to be changes that will make things better. When you have to fight someone to get a couple hundred stinking nuisance birds brought down and account for everyone that has been released its crap. How about good Job southern nevada for helping reno get its nuisance goose problem under control. For the guys wanting to do work at overton what are some of the plans in the works to making that place better.



Mike,
Both you and your brother have stated that niether one of you are gioing to hunt in Nevada this year..... So why worry about what goes on in Nevada?....


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

baker aka goosenut said:


> I dont understand what Mr mortimore is complaining about. Is he saying that to many birds are staying at overton or there arent enough staying there. Not sure why he would even worry about how many geese were in the count. Most of overtons geese now live in mesquite and las vegas golf courses. But i do know for a fact that geese trasde back and forth from vegas to overton.



I suppose you've captured these geese identified them and relesed them too, right....


----------



## cackler69

Vegaswaterfowler said:


> I suppose you've captured these geese identified them and relesed them too, right....


----------



## baker aka goosenut

I wont buy a license in this state ever again they dont offer enough to us sportsman. But i still like to see what goes on and how crazy you guys get about overton. In the early days before all the collars have fallen off those collar numbers from overton and keypittman where observed in this valley. And the relocations are the reason the las vegas valley now has a higher breeding number then keypittman and overton together. But i forgot you are the expert on geese. So you please tell us why we have several hundred geese in this valley when 10 years ago you couldnt ever find a goose here. You still didnt answer the question what will a goose count do to make Mr. mortimore happy. Are you even gonna find the ones in the reeds sitting on nests. And i personally have pics of collared birds raising broods at floyd lamb park for years. But who cares i like seeing them and hope they keep bringing them down here for use to kill. We are helping them with a problem that other states just kill them off without using hunting as a management tool. So for that i give Ndow a big thumbs up.


----------



## JDK

Brain why bash Baker and Band Man for their opinions. pretty much sums it up as what baker is saying if they are nuisence geese from Reno parks and golf courses why should Ndow care about where they are transplanted to? Both of these gentleman are very experienced Hunters and have alot of knowledge we should all pay attention to and learn from.


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Thanks J/K I just dont understand all the secrets and OO7 mission on geese. 
These guys want everyone's input and help but they want to get all the credit and be patted on the back at the end of the day.


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

baker aka goosenut said:


> I wont buy a license in this state ever again. But i still like to see what goes on and how crazy you guys get about overton. In the early days before all the collars have fallen off those collar numbers from overton and keypittman where observed in this valley. And the relocations are the reason the las vegas valley now has a higher breeding number then keypittman and overton together. But i forgot you are the expert on geese. So you please tell us why we have several hundred geese in this valley when 10 years ago you couldnt ever find a goose here. You still didnt answer the question what will a goose count do to make Mr. mortimore happy. Are you even gonna find the ones in the reeds sitting on nests.



First, as I said before there are more geese in overton than what was counted. Yes, some geese will be overlooked due to growth, ect.If your that boared at home you can call me , my number hasn't changed...


----------



## baker aka goosenut

I dont know where i put your number must be lost like all the other hundreds of geese they have taking to overton.J'K how many geese do you think is out there. remember we had a decent migration this year and probally only had 300.


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

jkwaterfowlone said:


> Brain why bash Baker and Band Man for their opinions. pretty much sums it up as what baker is saying if they are nuisence geese from Reno parks and gold courses why should Ndow care about where they are transplanted to? Both of these gentleman are very experienced Hunters and have alot of knowledge we should all pay attention to and learn from.



Hey Jammie , when I take on a project I follow through with it...
Next year trying to make Overton a better place won't be on my list of things to do.....
I'll leave that up to guys like yourself....


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

baker aka goosenut said:


> I dont know where i put your number must be lost like all the other hundreds of geese they have taking to overton.J'K how many geese do you think is out there. remember we had a decent migration this year and probally only had 300.



Honestly, 100-125 maybe more remember we're also count the lake...


----------



## JDK

Brian it is Jamie not Jammie. J/k  Making it a safer place and cleaner place to hunt is great. the cleaner part is cool to me after all I am a garbage man  and have donated a 3yd container 1x a week pickup worth $1,800.00 a year that I had to jump thru hoops to get ok'd from corporate. but I am a hoop jumpin sob. so it's all good.  It's all about Habitat and if their is none the geese will not want to stop! it is what it is and their is just no good crops right now and I know about the soil's just ask the farmer to do more with the free land he uses to graze his horses and store them in the off season.


----------



## Band Man

Vegaswaterfowler said:


> Mike,
> Both you and your brother have stated that niether one of you are gioing to hunt in Nevada this year..... So why worry about what goes on in Nevada?....



Probally because we have killed more of the reno transplant geese than you will ever raise your barrel to in 10 years hunting where you hunt  We have followed them birds since the glory days back when they were collaring them...But I guess you do have a point. Therefore I wont post anything ever again about that hell hole known as Overton... But Maybe just maybe we are trying to save you alot of heart ache and hard work, because the only thing your going to get out of all of your hard work and gas money is a bad attitude towards this place over the years.... Mark my words...


----------



## Vegaswaterfowler

Band Man said:


> Probally because we have killed more of the reno transplant geese than you will ever raise your barrel to in 10 years hunting where you hunt  We have followed them birds since the glory days back when they were collaring them...But I guess you do have a point. Therefore I wont post anything ever again about that hell hole known as Overton... But Maybe just maybe we are trying to save you alot of heart ache and hard work, because the only thing your going to get out of all of your hard work and gas money is a bad attitude towards this place over the years.... Mark my words...



I do what I do at Overton because I enjoy it....


----------



## BIG BANG

baker aka goosenut said:


> Thanks J/K I just dont understand all the secrets and OO7 mission on geese.
> These guys want everyone's input and help but they want to get all the credit and be patted on the back at the end of the day.



i could care less about getting pat on the back! I have been involved in working with NDOW AND the Indiana DNR long before most of You Youngsters knew what a goose is! I dont do it for credit, I have my own selfish reasons and that is my business! What bugs the crap out of me is the same Guys that do 95% of the Crying are the same guys that wouldnt lift a finger to make it better! But its OK Society has bred that into people! Just like the guys that Love Jesus but swear at You every chance they can! We really dont want your input(help yes) but if no one gives us any ideas I guess we can do it the way we want it!


----------



## BIG BANG

Band Man said:


> Probally because we have killed more of the reno transplant geese than you will ever raise your barrel to in 10 years hunting where you hunt  We have followed them birds since the glory days back when they were collaring them...But I guess you do have a point. Therefore I wont post anything ever again about that hell hole known as Overton... But Maybe just maybe we are trying to save you alot of heart ache and hard work, because the only thing your going to get out of all of your hard work and gas money is a bad attitude towards this place over the years.... Mark my words...



I respect the fact that You and Mike work hard for Your birds , thats great! But I have been hunting for too long to judge my success in #s killed! Heck I enjoy watching my Son shoot a nice bird as much as I do myself anymore! NO, I will never develop this attitude toward any place that lets me get off the couch and get after them!


----------



## BIG BANG

jkwaterfowlone said:


> Brian it is Jamie not Jammie. J/k  Making it a safer place and cleaner place to hunt is great. the cleaner part is cool to me after all I am a garbage man  and have donated a 3yd container 1x a week pickup worth $1,800.00 a year that I had to jump thru hoops to get ok'd from corporate. but I am a hoop jumpin sob. so it's all good.  It's all about Habitat and if their is none the geese will not want to stop! it is what it is and their is just no good crops right now and I know about the soil's just ask the farmer to do more with the free land he uses to graze his horses and store them in the off season.



Andy does not graze his horses for free -You hunt for free! Sure You buy a licence and stamp , But I think You would do that Overton or not! He does work the feilds (you and your Dad hunt those as much as anyone) so I think You would notice the new crops. This is going to take time , I guess thats hard to understand, but it is what it is!


----------



## Band Man

BIG BANG said:


> What bugs the crap out of me is the same Guys that do 95% of the Crying are the same guys that wouldnt lift a finger to make it better!




Why would I lift a finger for a place I hunted maybe 10 times in the last 10 years 

I guess what really gets to me is the guys that DO hunt that place and DO put in thier time working out there BITCH just as much as everyone else about things....

I sit in the parking lot and listen to you guys talk **** about one another behind eachothers back and I just sit back and laugh ... 


As far working on places I do hunt... Give ole Bart Tanner a call to see if any help has been done...


Im not knocking you guys and your efforts to make that place better, by all means have at it and good luck  Just dont knock guys that have been there done that and are burned out with this state... 

Again respectfully if my opinion on Overton qualifies as bitching... Then I wont post on the subject anymore...


----------



## baker aka goosenut

The only way overton would be worth a dam is to drop a bomb on that place and start over. And then make a waterfowler who knows his shait in charge of putting it back together. I know for certain I have heard at least 3 people on this site say they were done with that place. Ocourse you guys are all gun hoe about stuff cause your jonesing to hunt. Let us know how that turns out.


----------



## goosepredator

BIG BANG said:


> We really dont want your input(help yes) !



Wow, That is a remarkable thing to say big bang.

I agree with most, Overton needs better management in order for any real affects to happen/see. Ya, we can do what we can to make it better, but really you probably only would notice it if you actually did the work to notice it in the first place.

I say, let's strive for better management and leave the rest aside until we accomplish getting someone in that is willing to make it better, for us and for the goodness of their soul.!


----------



## JDK

BIG BANG said:


> Andy does not graze his horses for free -You hunt for free! Sure You buy a licence and stamp , But I think You would do that Overton or not! He does work the feilds (you and your Dad hunt those as much as anyone) so I think You would notice the new crops. This is going to take time , I guess thats hard to understand, but it is what it is!



Uh Ok Captain Overton so keep the feather in your hat because you are the man and everthing out their is done because of you  This is a great thread though. a whole 4 pages so far that has to be a record for this forum. I am done posting about Owma and yes Owma is what it is.


----------



## BIG BANG

jkwaterfowlone said:


> Uh Ok Captain Overton so keep the feather in your hat because you are the man and everthing out their is done because of you  This is a great thread though. a whole 4 pages so far that has to be a record for this forum. I am done posting about Owma and yes Owma is what it is.



No I am not Captain Overton -that would be Brian! I also dont like feathers in my hat cuz it flares birds!
Wea re not asking You guys donate your first born, just a little help would be nice! Thats all!


----------



## JDK

BIG BANG said:


> No I am not Captain Overton -that would be Brian! I also dont like feathers in my hat cuz it flares birds!
> Wea re not asking You guys donate your first born, just a little help would be nice! Thats all!



 lets all just hug it out and get to some good huntin.


----------



## BIG BANG

jkwaterfowlone said:


> lets all just hug it out and get to some good huntin.



First sensible thing I heard in a while


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Well today i was bored and had nothing to do so i went and did my own little goose count. This count took place in just 3 diffrent locations in the north part of the valley. this count yeilded 6 broods totaling 30 goslings and 36 adults. I suspect maybe a pair or 2 still on nest due to single male ganders off on there own. So i would say its safe to say Las vegas has a healthy goose population and in upcoming years will have its own nuisance goose problems to deal with. FYI none of the geese viewed had any bands. This count was inthe north part of the valley so if my numbers add up i would say we have a Resident population in the las vegas valley of approx. 400-500 geese.
more then the p-valley and overton together hell i know where im going on the opener.


----------



## goosepredator

baker aka goosenut said:


> i went and did my own little goose count. I][/I]



How many would you say is in the moapa valley including uppper overton arm?


----------



## baker aka goosenut

GP if i was to guess i would have to say i would suspect no more then 100 geese these being wild not peers pets to be in the valley. Some have claimed to have seen some on bowman but in all the years of going out there in the summer i have never seen a nesting pair on that lake. Now that they have tried to keep the public out that could have changed. Now if you wanna count mesquite and that valley we would probally jump that number up to about 300. Take the birds in the LV valley which i beleive are reno transplants from pittman and overton and your looking at 800 birds. GP i dont really think any geese other then maybe a few nonbreeders would be in the upper overton arm. With the lake so down there is virtually no habitat to support nesting geese on that lake and never has.


----------



## goosepredator

baker aka goosenut said:


> i would suspect no more then 100 geese these being wild not peers pets to be in the valley.



Ya, I think your probably pretty close to the number of geese up there.

Does anyone know what they counted today on the overton count?

So are you guys getting as antsy as me for some results/seasons to open, I am!


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Well how many were counted surely not gonna have 5 pages worth of Bs and not get a official count from goose masters count crew.


----------



## cackler69

baker aka goosenut said:


> Well how many were counted surely not gonna have 5 pages worth of Bs and not get a official count from goose masters count crew.



You there??


----------



## baker aka goosenut

You there? whats that. I didnt go on the adventure. I can only count to five so i didnt want to get stuck on my numbers.


----------



## BIG BANG

More than some people thought and less than the other people thought!! Put it this way-it was a good day!


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Where there ya have it the research is over good job boys.


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

in black land there where 20 with young right off the 15 and im sure more in the reeds sitting.


----------



## kjrice

I hear them fly over my house every morning from Silverstone to Aliante.


----------



## JDK

baker aka goosenut said:


> Where there ya have it the research is over good job boys.



Seen three broods at the lakes off of sahara today.


----------



## baker aka goosenut

JK yes the lakes are producing some geese also. When i counted i only counted 3 public spots in the north there is a ton more where i didnt get to check. I give it 3 more years and we will have a serious problem with geese in the valley. I counted more then 100 at 3 diffrent places last winter not sure how many where migrants tho.


----------



## goosepredator

baker aka goosenut said:


> JK yes the lakes are producing some geese also. When i counted i only counted 3 public spots in the north there is a ton more where i didnt get to check. I give it 3 more years and we will have a serious problem with geese in the valley. I counted more then 100 at 3 diffrent places last winter not sure how many where migrants tho.




Right, but at least it gives someone a job? next we will be taking our nuisance geese here in the valley and transporting them up to carson city?
an ongoing cycle!

Someone should pair up with a biologist, and start getting las vegas's "pests" out of the valley. maybe a suggestion to look into? a job?


----------



## baker aka goosenut

GP they wont touch them geese until they get enough complaints on them. Until then they will keep building in numbers. I kinda like being able to see them around the valley 10 years ago it was rare to see them here in the summer. Hell tule has a resident Ross goose and a beautiful speck.


----------



## BIG BANG

baker aka goosenut said:


> GP they wont touch them geese until they get enough complaints on them. Until then they will keep building in numbers. I kinda like being able to see them around the valley 10 years ago it was rare to see them here in the summer. Hell tule has a resident Ross goose and a beautiful speck.



Mike I am not trying to argue but when I first came to Las Vegas I would see them on Winterwood golf Course(not sure what they call it now,) and down by The Swamp, BLack Mt. GC. and now I dont see any in these spots!


----------



## TOWgunner

I called an old Marine corps buddy of mine that's a wildlife biologist and works for a company called Tetra Tech (look it up on the web)and he oversees wetland restoration projects...didn't take much to get him out here,free room and board and he will go with me out to OWMA and KPWMA to take a look, give some recommendations, and a cost estimate for potential projects we want to accomplish


----------



## Native NV Ducker

Growing up, we used to see FLOCKS of 15-50 birds flying over the house in the late summer. I grew up by the Showboat. They were flying toward the swamp/Morman farm. As the town grew up, we saw them less and less.


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Not debating if the valley ever had geese But i know for certain the geese you were seeing where not breeding in the valley. Records indicate the valley Has never held a breeding population of canadas until 15 years ago. I talked to a head biologist and he told me the valley couldnt support resident geese due to the high temps we get. Well we see they have adapted quite well. I remember when i was in high school seeing geese flyover Eldorado high but that was in march during baseball season not july-august.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

Baker,
Was not saying they were breeding in the valley, as I don't know one way or the other. I do know it was late summer, as seeing them would get the juices going, anticipating the coming season. 

Of course, back then, (35-40 years ago) the valley was much more open, with some farming close (compared to now) and holding ponds. I actually used to hunt the ponds on the South end of the valley, East of I-15, out past Vo-Tech. 

I have no idea where they were flying from, or where they were going. I would just be outside, and hear geese, then start looking for them. They were not flying like migrators, they would be lower, and sometimes mill around within sight of us. Very odd, in retrospect. I was young, and didn't care about the 'why'. I just thought it was cool to see geese in the front yard.

Of course, now, I have them nesting across the street. That IS cool.


----------



## Band Man

Native NV Ducker said:


> Of course, now, I have them nesting across the street. That IS cool.



Run it in why dontcha lucky dog !!


----------



## Native NV Ducker

Did I mention my wife planted a flower garden out front yesterday, because it has been warming up?

And, last night it froze, killing all the flowers?????

The fire is going in the wood stove, as we speak.


----------



## baker aka goosenut

Who knows what happened that many years ago i was barely born then. I just know it was very exciting to see a goose in the valley 20 years ago now there everywhere.


----------



## goosepredator

Native NV Ducker said:


> The fire is going in the wood stove, as we speak.




Yep, I hear all the A/C's on houses near by kickin on, and we are currently running the air so it could be worst than how you have it!

Everyone have a good weekend and enjoy the holiday! peace


----------

